# what are your recommendations for $2,500 subwoofer



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

There are so many options not sure where to go I haven't heard many subs... But want a sub for 95% movies so low bass is a must!


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

I hear great things about SVS and Rythmik. And really wish I could hear some opinions on an Earthquake sub if anyone has heard one!


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Would this sub be as good as the SVS PB13-Ultra or the Rythmik Fv15hp? Anyone with knowledge of this Earthquake would be welcomed to give me an opinion.

http://www.earthquakesound.com/index.php/en/browse-products/item/supernova-mkv-15-black


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

A little bit over - and includes shipping

However, this thing looks real serious - it only weighs 190 lbs 

Power Sound Audio - Triax
http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/prism/products/triax


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

A pair of SVS PC12 plus http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/dual-subwoofers/Dual-PC12-Plus#.Ur-dOrCA1aQ

The HSU DualDrive VTF-15H http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15Dual.html


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! But no one knows about the Earthquake? I really would like to hear about this sub! Supposed to go really low but no one has heard one.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

l300lover said:


> Thanks guys! But no one knows about the Earthquake? I really would like to hear about this sub! Supposed to go really low but no one has heard one.


I can not help you on that one - 

However, the Triax is rated for 4,000 watts rms - and 15Hz-200Hz +/-3dB, with
the potential to go below 10 hz in a typical room to around 7 hz

2 meter ground plane measurement - 1/6 octave smoothing
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0153/1797/files/Triax_Frequency_Response.jpg?1101


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

You can get 2 Rythmik FV15HP's for a little over $2500 delivered. That would produce incredible output and excellent sound quality. I can't speak for the other brands.


----------



## makcer9 (Feb 6, 2012)

You could use audiophile hobbyist builders to get a very specific build. Try ECS. The subwoofer cost $1399.99. It is well worth the spend. I have compared it to an SVS that i used in My first home theater set up. Very outrageous. The finish was black and the sub was a 15 inch. This ECS subwoofer is a 12 inch and is just as powerful and maybe goes lower in bass..If interested I can give you his contact..


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

THIS!

I have listened to a lot of subs. The JTR Orbit Shifter is the best I have experienced. One would be more than enough.


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

My vote would be the JL Audio F113 Fathom! It cost a little more but it won't disappoint. You could pick up a used one and stay under your budget as well. Good luck with your selection!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have Dual Seaton submersives and they are incredible. I would include them in your consideration set. Will NOT disappoint! I've never heard the Earthquake so I can't help on that one.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## workingclass (Feb 15, 2014)

ewardjr69 said:


> I have Dual Seaton submersives and they are incredible. I would include them in your consideration set. Will NOT disappoint! I've never heard the Earthquake so I can't help on that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


I have not heard this sub myself but I have only heard extremely positive about Mark's Subs..To the OP there are some pretty good youtube vids on several of the subs mentioned above. 
As for myself, I'm currently waiting on shipment of my new FV15HP that I ordered on Fri..


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I looked all over this horse for fleas and ended up with a very happy pair of FV15HPs.


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

Can't go wrong with James. We have the EMB1200, EMB1000 and EMB10 with M1000 Sub Amp. Love them...

Our future theater will have 2 James powerpipes with M1000 Sub Amps and the 210SDX with M1000 Amp. 

Sitting in basement ready to be hookedup...

http://www.jamesloudspeaker.com/products/Speakers/subwoofer


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I would have to second two of the suggestions already made.

With a solid cap of $2500 and no plans for future upgraded, the dual Rythmik FV15HP's would be very hard to beat.

If you can swing a bit more down the road, the dual Seaton Submersive suggestion would give you one of the best subwoofer systems in the world for its size. About $2500 now, a second in slave setup for $1200.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

If I were you I would definitely go duel subs if you have the room, mainly for the purpose of having better overall coverage through out your room instead of just concentrating on you main LP. As for as suggestions go you can also chem out, PSA's XS 30's. Good luck with your decision, it definitely don't be a easy one.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just saying, even if just concentrating on the MLP, the MLP comes alive with the addition of a second subwoofer.


----------



## rkeman (Jan 24, 2014)

The key to good bass is having multiple sources i.e. multiple subwoofers. This smooths the bass response and allows smaller subwoofers to be employed in many situations. At the $2500 mark four of the Hsu Research VTF-2 Mk.4 or Outlaw Audio LFM-1 Plus ported subwoofers would provide awesome output and good musicality. An alternative would be the Dayton Audio T1204K subwoofer kit based on the high quality 12" Titanic Mk.4 driver in a sealed enclosure. These assemble quickly and perform like more expensive commercial offerings.


----------



## hardeng (Jun 30, 2013)

Multiple subwoofers are very difficult for the average person to EQ properly. I've tried many subs in my basement theater system, including two HSU VTF-15H's (which were sold soon after). A single SVS PB13 Ultra in 20Hz mode, properly placed in the room provides me with perfect, even bass in my fairly large 20'x25'x8' theater space.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

hardeng said:


> Multiple subwoofers are very difficult for the average person to EQ properly. I've tried many subs in my basement theater system, including two HSU VTF-15H's (which were sold soon after). A single SVS PB13 Ultra in 20Hz mode, properly placed in the room provides me with perfect, even bass in my fairly large 20'x25'x8' theater space.


Difficult yes, but not a good reason to not take the time to learn how.

...

REW is a pain to learn how to use. Audyssey aside, REW is the best thing I learned how to use. Do you have any measurements of your room you can share?

If one places a subwoofer directly behind the MLP and a second on on the opposite wall, they will be surprised how good these two subwoofers will measure.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Did the OP already buy something or has he just not been around?

He posted in December and then nothing.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I vote for the rhythmic and definitely get two even in a medium size room dual subs make a big difference even for MLP , IMHO eq for two subs is not as difficult as one would think proper placement can be more problematic given the restrains of some rooms


----------



## ucftechguru (Apr 1, 2014)

I am reviving this thread. I am looking at getting the Chane Home Theater Black Friday special of quad (4) SBE-118 subwoofers with a MQ-600 amp for $2050 which is under the OP's $2500 limit. That seems like an amazing deal. Would that best a Seaton Submersive or JTR Captivator?

I plan to stack them in sets of two in my attic home theater room.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

You have probably seen this but just in case http://www.data-bass.com/systems you haven't.


----------



## ucftechguru (Apr 1, 2014)

Has anyone tried the quad SBE-118's or any of Chane/Chase Home Theater's 18" subs?


----------

